# Bubblenest Builders, in general...



## jimscott (Jan 24, 2014)

When I was a teen, I had several tanks devoted to the breeding of anabantids - Colisa lalia, Colisa labiosa, Trichogaster trichopterus, Trichogaster leeri, Macropodus operculum, and Bette splendens.

Typically, I had a tank set up with a heater and the water level just above the element. I had enough aeration / filtration to keep the temperature somewhat uniform. I broke styrofoam coffee cups into quarters and them floating on the surface. I placed straw in the water that the males blew into the bubblenest, which was anchored by the styrofoam. The straw would also be a catalyst for producing infusoria for the fry, once their yolk sacs were used up. I also had a brine shrimp hatchery going once the fry were big enough to handle baby brine shrimp.


----------

